# Simpson TITEN HD ROD HANGER used as a Holdown?



## McEngr (Sep 9, 2014)

I've been wrestling with the idea of using a TITEN HD Rod Hanger as a holdown in a lightly-loaded (&lt;2000# uplift) shearwall. I normally call out either SET-XP or AT-XP or Hilti HY150, yada yada...

Anyone have an opinion here? I'm considering using the Simpson HDU2, HDU4, and HDU5 (among others).


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 9, 2014)

Does it have an ICC report for the application?

If not, I'd run away.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't see a problem with it based on their ICC-ES report on them. The one part of the report that did catch my attention was Section 5.13, so you might want to look into that.

Edit: Wait, are you talking about a masonry shear wall or wood framed?


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 9, 2014)

I've used them for general sill anchorage, but never in combination with the HDU system for a shear wall hold down.

Then again, the typical hold down loads are usually higher than what a Titen can handle in this neck of the woods.


----------



## McEngr (Sep 9, 2014)

Wood framed shearwall. R=6.5. 

Kevo: it has an ICC-ES report.

It just looks a little funny since there's not a "picture" of its application in the Simpson Connectors catalog. Perhaps I'm not of the innovative mindset anymore.. just following/conforming to procedures... (sigh).


----------



## McEngr (Sep 9, 2014)

blybrook - I'm with ya. I normally see uplift on a holdown in the range of 8 kips to 20 kips on multi-story holdowns, but this one is so easy, and the contractor likes the TITEN's.

In Portland, SDS = about 0.70, so it's not as bad as CA or AK, but it's definitely in SDC D almost always unless it's East of the Cascades.


----------



## McEngr (Sep 9, 2014)

^^ BLE - good catch on the fire-resistant design. However, I'd stay away from anything with long-duration (aka gravity loads) on a TITEN HD hanger requiring fire resistance (especially with wood-framing).


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Sep 9, 2014)

I've designed a wood structure to utilize them for general shear anchorage of shear walls but not for the tension chord hold-downs. About the only problem I see using them is getting the shear from the chord into the hold-down but other than that it seems like an acceptable thing to do.

Make sure you verify all the seismic ductility requirements for hold-downs as I don't usually see anything beyond SDC B for wood design.


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 9, 2014)

I just pulled the most recent Simpson catalogs and took a look. Particularly the Anchoring and Fastening Systems Catalog (2012-2013 version). See page 110 for a picture of the HDU being utilized with a standard Titen HD. These are what I've utilized for sill anchorage in the past.

Page 123 is for the Titen HD Threaded Rod Hanger that is referenced in your first post. It shows that the largest is 1/2" dia. x 2-3/4" long. This would automatically be discarded for a HDU application due to its length.

On page 127, it shows a Titen HD Rod Coupler which is for the rod tie-down system. It appears to have sufficient length at 9-3/4" and _might _be worth looking at as well if you need to couple a threaded rod.

I'd be concerned with the rod coupler just due to the fact of the diameter being smaller than the HDU anchor requirements; however the photo on 110 states that testing has been conducted showing adequacy for the 1/2" diameter Titen.

HTH


----------



## McEngr (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks blybrook. I hadn't thought of piecing together the C-SAS-2012. It, indeed, has been tested. I was going to use a rod hanger situation because the floor system is on top of a stemwall. The rod hanger acts like a CNW.

Also, this if for tehmighty: holdowns are typically a tension-only design with the shear being isolated at the anchor bolts in between. Having to design holdowns for V+T has never been done in my practice. I think of it similar to an extended endplate connection for a moment frame (See AISC DG#4 or DG#16). Does this make sense, teh?


----------



## darius (Sep 10, 2014)

McEngr said:


> Thanks blybrook. I hadn't thought of piecing together the C-SAS-2012. It, indeed, has been tested. I was going to use a rod hanger situation because the floor system is on top of a stemwall. The rod hanger acts like a CNW.
> 
> Also, this if for tehmighty: holdowns are typically a tension-only design with the shear being isolated at the anchor bolts in between. Having to design holdowns for V+T has never been done in my practice. I think of it similar to an extended endplate connection for a moment frame (See AISC DG#4 or DG#16). Does this make sense, teh?


I agree with you. Tension forces are only at the ends of shear walls and should be using hold-downs; and anchor bolts only for shear spaced along the shear wall length depending on your shear load.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Sep 11, 2014)

Sorry, I choose poor language, I meant the tension uplift of the shear wall force. I've also never used the hold-downs for shear resistance, only the sill bolts between hold-downs.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Dec 16, 2014)

I used in my wood frame shear wall Simpson Tie Down CTDS-3/4. It comes with ATS ABR6 Anchor Rod, CNW 3/4 coupler unit, ATS-SR6, ATS TUD9, ATS-DW6 Strong Rod, etc.


----------

